# Upload my laptop spec, to freeBSD laptop page.



## bout3 (Jun 27, 2020)

Hey, I wanted to add my laptop spec to https://wiki.freebsd.org/Laptops?action=Load to help somebody to save a little time maybe. i've made dmesg and laptop template in raw text. The question is how can I upload it, or who should I send it to?


----------



## trev (Jun 28, 2020)

You can apply for Wiki write access - see https://wiki.freebsd.org/AboutWiki - to add it.


----------



## judd (Jun 28, 2020)

https://github.com/linuxhw/hw-probe/blob/master/INSTALL.BSD.md


----------



## bout3 (Jul 1, 2020)

Thanks for responses, already done hw-probe.


----------



## aponomarenko (Jul 3, 2020)

If you don't want to register, I can add your review to wiki. Just post it here.


----------

